# Great choruses?



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

What are some of the most awesome choruses in popular music in your opinion? Musically speaking, not necessarily because of the lyrics.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd like to offer:

Argent - God Gave Rock & Roll To You

Steely Dan - Midnight Cruiser

Fairport Convention - Meet On The Ledge

Led Zeppelin - What Is And What Should Never Be


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

And more:

Stevie Wonder - I Believe (When I Fall In Love)

The Hollies - The Air That I Breathe

The Small Faces - Afterglow (Of Your Love)


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Speaking of Stevie Wonder - As


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm surprised that this didn't occur to me earlier:

Brinsley Schwarz - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love And Understanding?

The 5th Dimension - Feelin' Alright


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd post some examples myself, if they all weren't so embarrassing!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> I'd post some examples myself, if they all weren't so embarrassing!


For heaven's sake! It's your thread 

Post some. Go on...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

#LOLA! LA-LA-LA-LA-LOLA! LA-LA-LA-LA-LOLAAAAAAAA!!!!#


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Stones-You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Genesis - I Know What I Like.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Elton John - Live Like Horses
Elton John - The End Will Come


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Bill Oddie - On Ilkla Moor Baht'At


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sonata Arctica - FullMoon

Sonata Arctica - San Sebastian


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2015)

Chumbawamba: Tubthumping.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Kate Bush: Night of the Swallow
Madonna: Dress You Up
Incubus: Black Heart Inertia
Mother Love Bone: This is Shangri La
Cher: I Found Someone

Well, you asked.....


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Some that I remember at the moment, random order

Silas de Oliveira - Senora tentacao (Cartola)
Toots Thieleman - Bluesette (Linda Woodson)
Nina Wirrti - Boa noite, amor
Matia Bazar - Vacanze romane
Joao Bosco - Nacao
Hoagy Carmichael - Stardust (Nat King Cole)
Hugh Martin - Boy next door
Lo Borges - Vento de maio
Milton Nascimento - Vera Cruz
Alec Wilder - If someday comes ever again (Eileen Farrell)
Franco Battiato&Alice - I treni di Tozeur
Billy Strayhorn - Lush life
Cole Porter - Night and day
Jobim - Dindi
Steely Dan - Dr. Wu
Kurt Weill - September song
Valzinho - Oculos Escuros (Zeze Gonzaga)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Nilson. I can't live.... (shouldn't the writers get the credit? Yes but can't recall the names)
Simon. Like a bridge....
McCartney. Na,na,na,nananan na...... (well it's part of the chorus?)

Is a great Chorus something you want to sing along to?

Rogers and Hammerstein Walk on, walk on...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Without You was written by Pete Ham and Tom Evans of Badfinger. Both eventually committed suicide - Ham because of the group's career being messed up by mismanagement and then Evans because amongst other things he missed his bandmate so much. Tragic story of a band who deserved much better luck.


----------

